# Eating fish from the Potomac (Haines Point)



## ilovefish

Hello All. I need your opinion. My son and I fished the Potomac(Haines Point) on Saturday and he landed a 24 inch 9 lb catfish. I filleted it and I must admit it is one of the prettiest pieces of meat you want to see but I am scared to eat it. Should I be? Hot grease is waiting.


----------



## Orest

I won't eat it. 

This my own opinion.

Google Fish Consumption + Potomac.


----------



## whitechin

I would never eat a catfish from Haines Point section of the river, especially anything over 2 or 3 pounds. If you want to catch and keep good eating catfish from shore, I'd head up to Montgomery County.


----------



## KevinImX0

Dude, id never eat anything thats from freshwater. 

Now trout and salmon that you catch in crystal clear streams or just clear water where you can see the ground. That kind of freshwater fish i'll eat. 

but like ponds, lakes, brown murky nasty disgusting water like the potomac. Yea right. 

If i was starving and im in a life endangering scenario i will eat a freshwater fish. Other than that. no way. 

I live in richmond most of the year and i go to the james river alot when the weather is nice with my friends. There is a sign that says. no don't consume fish from the river. And it says fish may contain PCV or PVC i forgot... man... and the james river is where richmond gets its drinking water... 

but i was never fond of catfish in the first place... idk... its just... catfish...


----------



## whitechin

http://www.mde.state.md.us/programs...ts/document/Maryland Fish Advisories 2011.pdf


----------



## viper2788

whitechin said:


> I would never eat a catfish from Haines Point section of the river, especially anything over 2 or 3 pounds. If you want to catch and keep good eating catfish from shore, I'd head up to Montgomery County.


I live in Montgomery county, and people suggest that you still dont eat catfish out of the Potomac. I'm sure some parts of the river are worse than others, but water still flows and contamination spreads. I heard there was a mercury leakage back in the 50s that still remain in the waters today. In fact, on the back of my DC fishing license, it specifically says not to eat catfish.

Anyhow, if you already have it ready to cook, I'd go ahead with it. It couldnt be much worse than smoking a cigg... just dont do it too often.


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Catfish and carp are the WORST fish to eat out of there. That's the worst prt of the river, too. 

Don't do it.


----------



## dena

Once, it probably won't kill you outright, but your kid.....well, I assume you want normal grandchildren one day... why chance it.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Tracker01

Leave it alone , I hate to see a fish go to waste but dont do it.


----------



## catman

I'm a meat fisherman and my favorite is catfish but I won't touch anything caught in the Potomac and that's the reason I don't fish there.


----------



## chesapeakecarper

Haines Point is definitely C&R territory. If you eat it it won't kill ya this one time but it's best not to make a habit of it. Don't know age of your son but you should eat it; buy him a Micky D Filet O Fish or catch a snakehead instead.


----------



## Tracker16

Same with the Patapsco. It just isn't safe to eat cats from there. It's a shame but that's the way it is


----------



## CJS

One meal won't kill you or hurt your kids. Even a catfish. 

DC is on a combined sewer system. Google that, but you might want to wait until after you eat it.


----------



## NTKG

KevinImX0 said:


> Dude, id never eat anything thats from freshwater.
> 
> Now trout and salmon that you catch in crystal clear streams or just clear water where you can see the ground. That kind of freshwater fish i'll eat.
> 
> but like ponds, lakes, brown murky nasty disgusting water like the potomac. Yea right.
> 
> If i was starving and im in a life endangering scenario i will eat a freshwater fish. Other than that. no way.
> 
> I live in richmond most of the year and i go to the james river alot when the weather is nice with my friends. There is a sign that says. no don't consume fish from the river. And it says fish may contain PCV or PVC i forgot... man... and the james river is where richmond gets its drinking water...
> 
> but i was never fond of catfish in the first place... idk... its just... catfish...


don't look at the signs too well eh? PCB.


----------



## Tracker16

CJS said:


> One meal won't kill you or hurt your kids. Even a catfish.
> 
> DC is on a combined sewer system. Google that, but you might want to wait until after you eat it.


Yeah your probably right one or two meals a year ain't gonna kill you any faster than anything else around here. May as well well enjoy it


----------



## 9 rock

I ate potomac cat fish never afffffffffffffected me any



1


----------



## HuskyMD

Since you killed it and fileted it already, I think you should eat it.


----------



## therevolution

I wouldnt eat it. Youd probably be fine but, the water there is really polluted and you can tell the fish are not right. most of the cats i have caught there had sores on them.

One time I took home a couple blue gills from there to add to my aquarium. A week later all my other fish were dead from parasites introduced from the potomac fish...


----------



## chuckhdt1

Here's a URL for the Virginia State Fish Consumption Advisory for the Potomac last year:

http://www.vdh.state.va.us/epidemiology/dee/publichealthtoxicology/advisories/PotomacRiver.htm

It states in capitol letters DO NOT EAT Channel Catfish ≥ 18 inches caught in that section of the river.


----------



## Rtifs

I'd eat it, but I've never been a big catfish fan myself. They always taste a little muddy.

So what is wrong with the Potomac? Is a factory dumping in there (I doubt it considering the clean water act)? Is raw sewage pumped there (I doubt it considering the clean water act)? Was there some spill recently, or does the Patapsco drain into the Potomac?


----------



## reddog1

In fact raw sewage does flow into the potomac during heavy rainfall. Reason being is that parts of the DC sewage system are combined with the storm water runoff. (this is not typical in new construction, normally separate systems) When it rains the treatment facility cannot handle the excess capacity and the overflow flows directly into the potomac and anacostia. WASA is undertaking a large construction project reduce that from happening in the future but will not be completed for several years.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

I'd eat it. As long as you don't eat them on a regular basis you'll be fine, I mean just thing of all the crap your beef, pork, and poultry from the grocery store has in it with all those hormones they give them and all the pesticides they use on farms, or fast food. Also if the meat looks and smells fine, it should be fine. I've caught catfish with a lot of contaminants in them and you can tell because they stink. Enjoy your fish.


----------



## finn74

Since the majority of folk here believe the Potomac turns toxic once it enters into DC, where on the Potomace is it safe to eat fish? Fort Washington, Port Tobacco, 301 Bridge, Pt. Lookout? Is Fletchers is toxic too since its in the District?


----------



## tosainu1

*If it looks good, eat it!!*

Just kidding, I give away any catfish i catch in the potomac even in Virginia, much less Haines Point! lol...I would fry it up and give it to my dog...


----------



## MisterBrown

I dare someone to eat Carp out the Tidal Basin. LOL.


----------



## catman

tosainu1 said:


> ...I would fry it up and give it to my dog...


Are you kidding? My dog is more loving and faithfull than most people I know.


----------



## tosainu1

*ur right Catman...*

I'd go find a stray cat...


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

finn74 said:


> Since the majority of folk here believe the Potomac turns toxic once it enters into DC, where on the Potomace is it safe to eat fish? Fort Washington, Port Tobacco, 301 Bridge, Pt. Lookout? Is Fletchers is toxic too since its in the District?


In my opinion Fletcher's and up is safe, I caught some blues there yesterday and the flesh was clean, just don't eat too many from Fletcher's. The further up you go the safer they get.


----------



## bloodworm

Correct me if I'm wrong but Ive never seen much fisherman keep anything further north than Ft Washington and the vicinity


----------



## viper2788

bloodworm said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but Ive never seen much fisherman keep anything further north than Ft Washington and the vicinity


I've seen latinos go home with iceboxes full of catfish... I tried to warn them...


----------



## MisterBrown

viper2788 said:


> I've seen latinos go home with iceboxes full of catfish... I tried to warn them...


That is not as bad as the old time bruthas who haul their catfish catch out the Anacostia in drywall buckets...Talking about "I've been eaten' em' for years and I am STILL ALIVE!"


----------



## dena

finn74 said:


> Since the majority of folk here believe the Potomac turns toxic once it enters into DC, where on the Potomace is it safe to eat fish? Fort Washington, Port Tobacco, 301 Bridge, Pt. Lookout? Is Fletchers is toxic too since its in the District?


Actually none of the river is safe.
In Western Md., the river is polluted from paper mills, coal mines and farms. Several miles of the Upper Potomac was dead for many years. It has recently(last 10-15 years) started producing fish again.
Where that magic line is as to where it's safe to eat what comes out of the water, your guess is as good as anyone's.
Is there an official line?


----------



## MisterBrown

Let's not forget that bass were caught having both pee-pees and vajay-jays in the Potomac in recent memory...I will pass on any fish that comes from hermaphrodite waters...


----------



## Rtifs

ilovefish,
Have you died yet? If not how'd they taste?


----------



## Tracker01

If the water is changing the sex of bass and bass are female and male , what do you think it might do to you , leave it alone.


----------



## MisterBrown

I actually don't think I would eat Rockfish from Fletchers down...


----------



## finn74

MisterBrown said:


> I actually don't think I would eat Rockfish from Fletchers down...


 The Rockfish that come up the Potomac to spawn around Fletchers are actually the same fish you would encounter in the Chesapeake bay and consume. Whats the difference?


----------



## MisterBrown

finn74 said:


> The Rockfish that come up the Potomac to spawn around Fletchers are actually the same fish you would encounter in the Chesapeake bay and consume. Whats the difference?


But tell me if I am wrong...Don't some of those rockfish hang around the potomac and never leave the area and spend a decent amount of time in Potomac waters? I think I heard that some rock caught around Haines Point...Stay in the area year round. But I may be wrong about migration patterns.


----------



## greeneon98

MisterBrown said:


> But tell me if I am wrong...Don't some of those rockfish hang around the potomac and never leave the area and spend a decent amount of time in Potomac waters? I think I heard that some rock caught around Haines Point...Stay in the area year round. But I may be wrong about migration patterns.


I believe this to be true also.


----------



## finn74

MisterBrown said:


> But tell me if I am wrong...Don't some of those rockfish hang around the Potomac and never leave the area and spend a decent amount of time in Potomac waters? I think I heard that some rock caught around Haines Point...Stay in the area year round. But I may be wrong about migration patterns.


 The young do stay to grow. All eventually return to salt water upon adulthood. That's was people flock to the bay and rivers each spring to catch the migrating rockfish. They are swimming up the rivers to spawn. If you are a rockfish eater from these parts you probably have consumed some Potomac, Patuxuent, James river fish.


----------



## Tracker16

I would use this as a guide

http://www.mde.state.md.us/programs...ts/document/Maryland Fish Advisories 2011.pdf


----------



## WDinarte

Tracker16 said:


> I would use this as a guide
> 
> http://www.mde.state.md.us/programs...ts/document/Maryland Fish Advisories 2011.pdf


Great info.
This QTY / Mnth are crazy, I love spots and ONLY 5 ( oz/meals ) /Mnth. 5 will go just on one shot  .
This is like one of those diets portions, but it is what it is. POLLUTION


----------



## twcrawford

If you feel the need to ask if somethings safe to eat....don't eat it. I don't know about you, but I don't much like feeling paranoid about something I just put in my body without a shotgun pointed at my head. I mean, I'd do if I was on "Fear Factor", but I'm not.


----------



## captmikestarrett

The oils from fat in the meat contain the accumilated toxins. The worst way to cook it is frying as it seals in the oils. The best way is to grill it. And baking is the second best way to cook it. 

Also the Haines Point area has the Potomac on one side and the Annacostia on the other. The issue is the Navy Yard up stream on the Anacostia who in the 40's - 60's dumped skids of batteries right of the docks. The combined mercury and lead in the sediment is very bad in that area. Catfish tend to eat closer to the bottom and build the stuff up over years. 

But it would take three meals a week for two years to have any bad effects on an adult male. 

You will find that below Broad Creek the levels of toxins and metals drop considerably and most watermen work those areas for catfish. They catch about 1400 lbs a week from that area. 

Most gets sold up in NY for nuggets..

Capt Mike


----------



## MisterBrown

Well, not sure how much this helps, but, when i catch fish out of lesser contaminated waters than the potomac, I will cut out their belly meat since this supposedly is where the contaminant end up due to gravity.


----------



## Los86sr

I have before never gotten sick..


----------



## solid7

MisterBrown said:


> Well, not sure how much this helps, but, when i catch fish out of lesser contaminated waters than the potomac, I will cut out their belly meat since this supposedly is where the contaminant end up due to gravity.


Well, unless fish have suddenly become as crayfish, and now have an open circulatory system, that statement is utterly retarded.

Blood is circulated into all parts of the body in a closed circulatory system. Gravitational effects have nothing to do with mercury concentration. It is absorbed into the tissues - it's not rolling around inside you like a jelly ball.

If they have mercury in their body, they have it throughout.


----------



## Talapia

If you have any questions just drive by the Blue Plains sewage treatment plant by the Woodrow Wilson bridge in the summer with your car window down....


----------



## MisterBrown

solid7 said:


> Well, unless fish have suddenly become as crayfish, and now have an open circulatory system, that statement is utterly retarded.
> 
> Blood is circulated into all parts of the body in a closed circulatory system. Gravitational effects have nothing to do with mercury concentration. It is absorbed into the tissues - it's not rolling around inside you like a jelly ball.


But contaminates are most concentrated in the fatty areas of the fish...And the belly contains a high percentage of fat. And maybe I should correct what I said above. I don't mean that ALL contaminates end up in the belly...And nevermind about the gravity...lol


----------



## solid7

MisterBrown said:


> But contaminates are most concentrated in the fatty areas of the fish...And the belly contains a high percentage of fat. And maybe I should correct what I said above. I don't mean that ALL contaminates end up in the belly...And nevermind about the gravity...lol


Good times...

When you eat your $hit fish, you'll want to stay away from the skin, liver, fat, brain, kidneys, lateral line, and any blood.

Other than that, I'm sure it's nom nom delicious.


----------



## ChuckFinley

MisterBrown said:


> Let's not forget that bass were caught having both pee-pees and vajay-jays in the Potomac in recent memory...I will pass on any fish that comes from hermaphrodite waters...


They still are... same as the James, Shenandoah, and Susquehanna (80%+ of males in the Susky are intersex.) 

No fish from most riverine systems is 'safe' enough to eat regularly. 

What goes in the river that isn't removed by the treatment process?

1. Radioactive waste
2. Pharmaceuticals how many women taking 'The Pill' or 'Estrogen treatments' for Menopause? How many on Paxil/Prozac/Name your Antidepressant? How about antibiotics? Yup...it's all right there in the river water. 
3. Numerous dissolved minerals
4. There are still PCB's in the water, as well as Mercury
5. Farm waste (aks chicken/cow crap with Growth Hormones and Anti-Biotics) 
6. Ag Runoff with ferilizers/round-up/ etc. 

That's just the short list I can think of..


----------



## reddog1

I have to say since I work right next the Blue Plains and I am aware of the stench, this particular treatment facility is actually highly advanced. In addition to the standard treatment procedures all the water that exits the facility for the Potomac is filtered through anthracite which removes the majority of chemicals, heavy metals and some pharmaceuticals from the water. It is almost as clean as the drinking water coming from your tap after is has been treated. The biggest issue around this area is the large amount of runoff not only from agriculture but from the urban areas in which people grossly over fertilize and pest treat their lawn and gardens.


----------



## Sql

*That's strange*



MisterBrown said:


> I actually don't think I would eat Rockfish from Fletchers down...


Where do you think the rockfish at Fletchers come from, up stream?

Also, I eat anything I catch anywhere in the Potomac River, cat included. Have never felt a problem. I rely on the tax money supported govenment to protect its citizens (so that they can stay healthy and pay more tax,) so that if something should not be eaten, the government would let me know, soon enough.


----------



## damian.ma

Sql said:


> Where do you think the rockfish at Fletchers come from, up stream?
> 
> Also, I eat anything I catch anywhere in the Potomac River, cat included. Have never felt a problem. I rely on the tax money supported govenment to protect its citizens (so that they can stay healthy and pay more tax,) so that if something should not be eaten, the government would let me know, soon enough.


Actually... the DC government spends a lot of money printing out those little handbooks that tell you what NOT to eat (catfish)... I'm sure you're fine now, but who knows how it will effect you later on down the road. 

There's clearly something wrong with the waters surrounding the area, so why tempt fate...


----------



## viper2788

The gov does state on the back of your dc license not to eat catfish or carp from the potomac. Its sort of like cancer warnings on cigg boxes, yet some people go for it anyway. Unless youre addicted to potomac river catfish, I'd quit if I were you.


----------



## superdodgeball

tosainu1 said:


> Just kidding, I give away any catfish i catch in the potomac even in Virginia, much less Haines Point! lol...I would fry it up and give it to my dog...


lol. That's messed up. I should report you to the ASPCA for animal cruelty.


----------



## twcrawford




----------



## NC KingFisher

MisterBrown said:


> Let's not forget that bass were caught having both pee-pees and vajay-jays in the Potomac in recent memory...I will pass on any fish that comes from hermaphrodite waters...


Kids stay out of the water unless you want to end up like uncle freedy who fell in the nuclear waste



ChuckFinley said:


> They still are... same as the James, Shenandoah, and Susquehanna (80%+ of males in the Susky are intersex.)
> 
> No fish from most riverine systems is 'safe' enough to eat regularly.
> 
> What goes in the river that isn't removed by the treatment process?
> 
> 1. Radioactive waste
> 2. Pharmaceuticals how many women taking 'The Pill' or 'Estrogen treatments' for Menopause? How many on Paxil/Prozac/Name your Antidepressant? How about antibiotics? Yup...it's all right there in the river water.
> 3. Numerous dissolved minerals
> 4. There are still PCB's in the water, as well as Mercury
> 5. Farm waste (aks chicken/cow crap with Growth Hormones and Anti-Biotics)
> 6. Ag Runoff with ferilizers/round-up/ etc.
> 
> That's just the short list I can think of..


So if they add iodine you should be good cause every thing there they use to treat you or its is balanced out


----------



## superdodgeball

damian.ma said:


> Actually... the DC government spends a lot of money printing out those little handbooks that tell you what NOT to eat (catfish)... I'm sure you're fine now, but who knows how it will effect you later on down the road.
> 
> There's clearly something wrong with the waters surrounding the area, so why tempt fate...


How do we know the Catfish we're ordering from local restaurants didn't come from the Potomac?


----------



## MisterBrown

superdodgeball said:


> How do we know the Catfish we're ordering from local restaurants didn't come from the Potomac?


----------



## dena

superdodgeball said:


> How do we know the Catfish we're ordering from local restaurants didn't come from the Potomac?


That's why I don't eat store bought Catfish.


----------



## Sql

*Potomac River Catfish*



viper2788 said:


> The gov does state on the back of your dc license not to eat catfish or carp from the potomac. Its sort of like cancer warnings on cigg boxes, yet some people go for it anyway. Unless youre addicted to potomac river catfish, I'd quit if I were you.


Clarification, I live in Maryland but I have caught fish from Fletchers and Chain Bridege and on up, all the way to Dickerson Power Plant. I eat what I catch, catfish and other small fish. (Fry the skinned catfish fillet, and soup with smaller fish or bass.) I feel like I'm ok, health wise. Never fished below Flectchers. If the government warns about certain fish, I would respect those warnings.


----------



## Twinkies

Sql said:


> Where do you think the rockfish at Fletchers come from, up stream?
> 
> Also, I eat anything I catch anywhere in the Potomac River, cat included. Have never felt a problem. I rely on the tax money supported govenment to protect its citizens (so that they can stay healthy and pay more tax,) so that if something should not be eaten, the government would let me know, soon enough.



I was nice knowing you SQL. Best of luck to your short future.


----------

